# New paint on my Savage 12fv



## s&w686

Savage 12fv 22-250

Decided to change the paint again since I added a choate cheek piece to the stock and decided it just had to be painted to match, so I repainted the entire stock. Here are a few pictures for ya.


----------



## headhunter25

Quick question.... Why not paint the rest of the rifle? Barrel and scope. Just asking.

Chris C.


----------



## catcapper

Nice snake skin 686. I use a ghillie wrap I made.I'd love to have my AR in camo but I can't convince myself to paint a $1500 dollar weapon


----------



## s&w686

headhunter, I don't have trouble painting the factory stock but can't get myself to paint the rest, not yet at least.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good looking paint job. What did you spray through, or use as a mask?


----------



## s&w686

I used a bag that apples came in from the grocery store. Just layed it over the stock and sprayed it in a hit and miss fashion. Not very scientific, not perfect, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## El Gato Loco

s&w686 said:


> I used a bag that apples came in from the grocery store. Just layed it over the stock and sprayed it in a hit and miss fashion. Not very scientific, not perfect, but I'm happy with it.


HAHA! That is brilliant! It looks like it worked really well.


----------



## nu2yotes

Love the paint job! I'm going to have to buy a new gun just to paint a scheme like that in a snow camo pattern. Thanks for the idea S&w686


----------



## s&w686

I'm glad ya like it. I like it because it is kinda hard to do wrong since there isn't a right way to do it..........if that makes since. I have a .308 coming this weekend and it will be getting the same type of treatment. I hope it turns out the "same". I like to have a matching pair. We'll see.

Just started a new thread for all home painted rifles http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/470-pics-your-home-done-painted-up-rifles-here.html#post2913


----------



## coyote whisperer

nice rife 686 now i gotta paint my new howa 1500 22- 250 i just got off a buddy.


----------



## s&w686

Thanks coyote whisperer. Painted my new .308 yesterday. http://www.predatortalk.com/general-firearm-discussion/528-savage-10fp-308-a.html#post3317 It is fun painting the stocks.


----------



## coyote whisperer

got any pics. somethin ive always wanted to do and my new howa would be the perfect thing to try it out on. im acually about to take the action off the stock right now. dont want over spray


----------



## s&w686

Click on the link in my post above to see pics of my .308


----------

